# Bicycles: Anyone here ride trials?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I know a couple people here ride bikes. I know Sunstar is one distant rider and IIRC MichaelAngelo (if I got his name right) is a MTB rider.

The thread title is -NOT- a typo. I'm talking trials and not trails.

I totally respect and admire a few riders such as Danny Macaskill, Ryan Leech, Spode at ThinkBikes (winter trials), and some others I've seen on Youtube that I can't remember. Ultimately I'd love to pull off Danny's parallel horizontal 360 at 4m:25s into the video which stunned me.

All videos are work safe and kid safe (no profanity) with good music.

I was hoping with this post if someone in the GTA rides trials even if they can not do everything Danny, Ryan, or Spode can do but only some they have mastered could teach me some to gain some confidance and examine my learning to help improve myself. I would gladly help spot you as well. I tend to be a hands on, visual, and side by side learner thus why I'm making the posting to see who can help out. Looking to learn the basics safely.

I would not even list myself as a novice in the world of trials. If I was to use a swimming lesson badge rating system I would list as a 'tadpole' before any real badges such as 'yellow, red, etc'.

A bit about my riding so you know what you're dealing with.

-I can ride my bike ok (general riding balance is ok)
-I can lift the front wheel slightly (can't do a wheelies)
-I can semi bunny hop (front tire lifted but rear can't clear ground and rolls over obsticle)
-I can semi-clear potholes (front tire clears pothole then touches clear road then back tire semi-lifts to clear but both tires do not clear the ground at once)
-I can semi-trackstand (but only 3-5seconds unlike pros that can hold like a minute or such stationary)
-I mainly ride/train for short-mid range distance on multi-grade elevation but my longest single day enduro was 89km.

Hoping someone can help me out and I can return a favor or barter system this. Right now I'm breeding mealworms so that is one thing I can help supply.

Thanks in advance guys. Hope you like the videos.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey AquaNeko,

I'm at about your level on a mountain bike, I started practicing hopping last summer, but then I broke my bike. I'm getting it fixed in the spring.

Mostly I do dirt biking, not mountain biking. But mountain biking is excellent thrills in its own right.

I'm with you on the search for a more experienced rider to learn from. We'll keep our eyes peeled and hopefully find someone(s) by spring


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know if they have any trials aficionados, but the Toronto Bicycle Network runs group rides frequently during the summer. They do both road and mountain biking. I think they have an intro to mountain biking called the "Knobby Newbie" or something similar.

http://www.tbn.ca/


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn, I thought you were talking about motorcycles at first


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Brian said:


> Damn, I thought you were talking about motorcycles at first


You interested? I dirt bike (motorcycle) too.


----------

